# Tennessee Tactical Officers: Sniper/Handgun Challenge 2008



## The91Bravo (Sep 11, 2008)

Monday and Tuesday, Rattlesnake Ridge and the Tennessee Tactical Officers sponsored a Sniper and Handgun Challenge.  

The first day was the Sniper Challenge.  It consisted of: 

1.  4 Alvin York Targets ('V' with degrading score towards the top) 4 targets, 4 rounds, 20 seconds. Range:168 yards

2.  Speed and Accuracy.  2 silhouettes.  head and chest shot from prone.  Stand, move to another position load 2 more, and another target (Head and chest shot too)

3.  The next table, started at 25 yards, standing.  You are shown a picture of a face, you have to find the target, and 2 into the center face.  Then  move back to 50 yds, see a face, and fire two rounds, sitting.  Then move back to 100yds, climb onto a car roof, see a face, find it and fire 2 rounds.  Then move back to final line (168 yds) see a face, fire two into the correct face.

4.  The next table was 4 targets at various ranges, start time, engage all four with head shots.

I placed 5th overall out of all shooters


On Tuesday, the handgun challenge occurred.  More shooters signed up for this and I placed 8th overall.

The staff and range were great, and I cannot compliment Ed Lowery (owner of range) and Scott from Tennessee Tactical Officers, enough.  They put on a GREAT event, I learned alot and was humbled at the skill and professionalism of all shooters present.

Also a thank you to Surefire for some great give-aways and door prizes, and well as SniperProShop.net for some more give aways.

Her are some pics.


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 11, 2008)

You got a lil gangster eh?

Nice pic's, good to see you guy's out there. Looks like it was fun!;)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like a good time was had by all. Good job!


----------

